# Prize List for the FF



## wittdog (Nov 17, 2007)

This is what the prize breakdown looks like so far, The GC will come from either the Artic Survivor or the Northern Vacation Categories. In addition to the prize from winning their categories they will receive a trophy and some additional Smoking Bucks.
The winner of the Southern Comfort category although not eligible for the GC will win a ice shaver as a consolation prize.


	We are also going to have a random drawing of prize for everyone who enters. 
Frozen One Grand Champion
A trophy from a certain Alaskan Law Firm
Smoking Bucks (Gift Certificate amount to be determined from Smokilicous)
http://www.smokinlicious.com/
Arctic Survivor...Butts,Brisket,Whole Hog -- longer cooking cuts of meat 
Smoking Bucks (Gift Certificate amount to be determined from Smokilicous)
http://www.smokinlicious.com/
Great Sausage
Recipes and Meat Curing
by Rytek Kutas 


http://www.sausagemaker.com/index.asp?P ... ProdID=413
(1) Bottle of Wolfe Rub
http://wolfes5.tripod.com/wolferub/


 

Northern Vacation....Ribs, anything else midrange cooking time. 
Smoking Bucks (Gift Certificate amount to be determined from Smokilicous)
http://www.smokinlicious.com/
Great Sausage
Recipes and Meat Curing
by Rytek Kutas 


http://www.sausagemaker.com/index.asp?P ... ProdID=413
(1) Bottle of Wolfe Rub
http://wolfes5.tripod.com/wolferub/




Southern Comfort....Chicken and other quick cooking stuff and stuff cooked at temps above 32* 
Smoking Bucks (Gift Certificate amount to be determined from Smokilicous)
http://www.smokinlicious.com/
Great Sausage
Recipes and Meat Curing
by Rytek Kutas 


http://www.sausagemaker.com/index.asp?P ... ProdID=413
Ice Shaver
http://www.sausagemaker.com/index.asp?P ... ProdID=992


(1) Bottle of Wolfe Rub
http://wolfes5.tripod.com/wolferub/





Random Prizes
(3) Great Sausage
Recipes and Meat Curing
by Rytek Kutas 


http://www.sausagemaker.com/index.asp?P ... ProdID=413
(1)Hamburger Press
http://www.sausagemaker.com/index.asp?P ... ProdID=486


Sausage Mixes
(1) Sausage Maker Polish Sausage Mix
(1) Sausage Maker Andouille Mix
(1) Sausage Maker Italian Mild/Hot
(1) Sausage Maker Breakfast Sausage Seasoning 
(1) Sausage Maker Breakfast Sausage Seasoning Mild/Hot
A number of 
Smoking Bucks (Gift Certificate amount to be determined from Smokilicous)
http://www.smokinlicious.com/

(3) Bottles of Wolfe Rub
http://wolfes5.tripod.com/wolferub/


----------



## wittdog (Nov 23, 2007)

The First Place winner in each of the three categories will receive $75 of Smoking Bucks from smokinlicous. The Grand Champion will receive and additional $25 Smoking Bucks certificate. Every entry will receive a $5 Smoking Buck certificate.


----------



## Diva Q (Nov 24, 2007)

Wow terrific!


----------



## wittdog (Nov 30, 2007)

We have extended the dead line for entry to the Frozen Few…till Dec 14


----------

